# Gefolgt von Russland



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits
Aus einem Schweizer Teletext-Bericht über Rüstungsausgaben:
_An zweiter Stelle nach den USA ist China, gefolgt von Russland_
Nun, soviel ich weiß ist 'folgen' nicht transitiv: man muss sagen ''ich folge dir'' , man darf nicht sagen ''du wirst/bist von mir gefolgt''.  Wie ist obiges 'gefolgt von Russland' dementsprechend zu betrachten ? Als Ausnahme vielleicht ?  Eine_r_ mir unbekannten Regel _folgend _?
Im voraus besten Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Wohl ein Anglizismus: _followed by. _Mediendeutsch. Und Mediendeutsch besteht vielfach darin, dass einfach aus englischsprachigen Medien abgeschrieben und in schlechtes Deutsch übersetzt wird.


Ein anderes Transitiv-Intransitiv-Problem, das mir schon lange auf die Nerven geht: _​unverzichtbar._


----------



## bearded

Sehr interessant, SR
Und wenn man dieses _gefolgt_ einer Grammatik-Analyse unterziehen sollte (in Italien analysieren Schüler oft Sätze aus den Medien), wie würde man es dann klassifizieren? Als irrtümliches/falsches Passiv-Partizip?
Bezüglich unverzichtbar: in meiner Sprache sind auch zahlreiche ähnliche 'problematische' Formen vorhanden.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Und wenn man dieses _gefolgt_ einer Grammatik-Analyse unterziehen sollte (in Italien analysieren Schüler oft Sätze aus den Medien), wie würde man es dann klassifizieren? Als irrtümliches/falsches Passiv-Partizip?


Zettle bitte keine Präskriptiv/Deskriptiv-Debatte an, an deren Ende ich als hoffnungslos reaktionär dastehe! 

Was hilft es, etwas als falsch zu klassifizieren, das heute an jeder Ecke vorkommt und morgen im Duden steht? Vielleicht tut es dies ja schon, ich schau lieber gar nicht nach.

Wenn Du mich fragst (und Du fragst ja mich): Es ist falschfalschfalsch. Aber verrate niemandem meine Meinung!


PS
Sic transit gloria mundi : Es steht im Duden _(gefolgt von verschiedenen Würdenträgern, betrat er den Saal)_.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wohl ein Anglizismus: _followed by._


Wohl kaum: _ Am 19. trat Bonaparte den Marsch auf Lodi, an der Spitze der Grenadiere und *gefolgt von*__ der Division Massena, an._ Clausewitz, 1833.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Wohl kaum: _ Am 19. trat Bonaparte den Marsch auf Lodi, an der Spitze der Grenadiere und *gefolgt von*__ der Division Massena, an._ Clausewitz, 1833.


Was ist es dann? Da der gute Bonaparte ja nicht _gefolgt wurde_, ist _gefolgt _​also ein Nur-Adjektiv (und nicht auch ein PPP).


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Was ist es dann? Da der gute Bonaparte ja nicht _gefolgt wurde_, ist _gefolgt _​also ein Nur-Adjektiv (und nicht auch ein PPP).


Und, wo ist der Unterschied zu dem gegeben Satz? Du kannst _gefolgt _dort ebenso gut als adverbialisiertes Adjektiv analysieren.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Du kannst _gefolgt _dort ebenso gut als adverbialisiertes Adjektiv analysieren.


Der Duden führt's unter _folgen_, ganz so, als wär's ein normales PPP. Wenn er's wenigstens als selbstständiges Adjektiv führte!

Viele Journalisten schreiben Agenturmeldungen und andere Medienberichte ab und übersetzen _followed by_ als _gefolgt von._ Damit erkläre ich mir die Häufigkeit des Vorkommens.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Der Duden führt's unter _folgen_, ganz so, als wär's ein normales PPP. Wenn er's wenigstens als selbstständiges Adjektiv führte!


Es gibt im Deutschen eigentlich keinen Grund, außerhalb periphrastischer Verbformen systematisch zwischen Partizipien und gleichlautenden Verbaladjektiven zu unterscheiden.

Im Übrigen hat die transitive Verwendung von _folgen _im Deutschen eine lange Tradition, sie findet sich bereits mehrfach bei Luther. Diese wurde allerdings von Grammatikern des 18./19. Jahrhunderts abgelehnt. Grimm z.B. bezeichnet sie als_ tadelhaft_. Bezogen auf unseren Fall fügt er aber an: "_erträglicher wird das participium_ gefolgt _für begleitet:_ der bischof trat hervor, gefolgt von allen geistlichen".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Es gibt im Deutschen eigentlich keinen Grund, außerhalb periphrastischer Verbformen systematisch zwischen Partizipien und gleichlautenden Verbaladjektiven zu unterscheiden.


Offenbar weil wir nicht zwischen Partizip Perfekt Passiv und Partizip Perfekt Aktiv unterscheiden. Täten wir das, kämen wir drauf, dass _gefolgt_ in _gefolgt von _keines von beiden ist. 

In _Ich bin dir gefolgt_ ist es Partizip Perfekt Aktiv _(Te *secutus* sum)._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> In _Ich bin dir gefolgt_ ist es Partizip Perfekt Aktiv _(Te *secutus* sum)._


Das liegt aber daran, dass_ sequor_ ein deponentes Verb ist. Etwas vergleichbares gibt es im Deutschen nicht.

Die regelmäßige Verwendung des Partizip Perfekt mit der Kopula _esse_ und aktivischer Bedeutung bei intransitiven Verben kam erst im Spätlateinischen auf und ist schon im Sinne des proto-romanischen periphrastischen Perfekts zu verstehen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Schimmelreiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> In _Ich bin dir gefolgt_ ist es Partizip Perfekt Aktiv _(Te *secutus* sum)._
> 
> 
> 
> Das liegt aber daran, dass_ sequor_ ein deponentes Verb ist. Etwas vergleichbares gibt es im Deutschen nicht.
Click to expand...

_secutus_ diente mir zur Veranschaulichung, dass _gefolgt _in _Ich bin dir gefolgt _Partizip Perfekt Aktiv ist, während es in _gefolgt von _weder Partizip Perfekt Aktiv noch Partizip Perfekt Passiv ist.

Du hast recht, dass es


berndf said:


> im Deutschen eigentlich keinen Grund [gibt], außerhalb periphrastischer Verbformen systematisch zwischen Partizipien und gleichlautenden Verbaladjektiven zu unterscheiden.


Als (Mit-)Ursache dafür, dass es dazu _im Deutschen eigentlich keinen Grund_ gibt, vermute ich, dass wir uns im Deutschen nicht systematisch den Unterschied zwischen aktiven und passiven _participia perfecti_ bewusst machen. Deine Bemerkung


berndf said:


> Die regelmäßige Verwendung des Partizip Perfekt mit der Kopula _esse_ und aktivischer Bedeutung bei intransitiven Verben kam erst im Spätlateinischen auf und ist schon im Sinne des proto-romanischen periphrastischen Perfekts zu verstehen.


verstehe ich in diesem Sinne _(Sum itum__ [statt Ii]__. - Ich bin gegangen)._ So entstand in unseren Köpfen, die _participia perfecti _betreffend, ein passiv-aktiver Mischbrei, das Bewusstsein für den Passiv/Aktiv-Unterschied schwand.



Den Einstieg aufgreifend: Gar nicht so schlecht,


berndf said:


> Grammatiker des 18./19. Jahrhunderts


auf seiner Seite zu haben.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> _secutus_ diente mir zur Veranschaulichung, dass _gefolgt _in _Ich bin dir gefolgt _Partizip Perfekt Aktiv ist, während es in _gefolgt von _weder Partizip Perfekt Aktiv noch Partizip Perfekt Passiv ist.


Deponente Verben sind im Lateinischen eine Besonderheit mit ganz klaren etymologischen Wurzeln: Reinterpretation des einzig existierenden und morphologisch mit dem Passiv zusammengefallenen Medio-Passivs als eigenständiges intransitiven Verbs. Es ist ja nicht nur das Partizip Perfekt, sondern es sind auch alle finiten Verbformen morphologisch aber nicht semantisch passiv.


Schimmelreiter said:


> So entstand in unseren Köpfen, ...


Genauer gesagt nicht in _unseren _Köpfen, sondern im Proto-Romanischen, von dem wir das periphrastische Perfekt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit übernommen haben. Dort kann das periphrastische Perfekt deponenter Verben durchaus bei der Entstehung des periphrastischen Perfekts regulärer intransitiver Verben Pate gestanden haben. Das will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Deshalb habe ich in #9 auch ausdrücklich die Einschränkung _außerhalb periphrastischer Verbformen_ eingefügt.

Im Falle von _gefolgt von_ ist die Bedeutung aber eindeutig passivisch. Da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
> sum itum < Du meinst wohl 'sum itus' ?

@ berndf
> adverbialisiertes Adjektiv < ( #7 )
Du meinst wohl 'verbalisiertes Adjektiv' ?
Deine Ausführung über die Tradition von 'folgen' als Transitiv-Verb halte ich für maßgebend.
Ein Ausdruck wie 'gefolgt von Russland' in der heutigen Sprache ist wahrscheinlich ein Überbleibsel aus vergangenen Epochen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> > sum itum < Du meinst wohl 'sum itus' ?


Klar, da wurden die Genera ja noch beachtet im Perfekt.


----------



## bearded

Schimmelreiter said:


> Klar, da wurden die Genera ja noch beachtet im Perfekt.


Und in dem von jenen späten Formen abgeleiteten romanischen Perfekt werden die Genera immer noch beachtet: _sono andato/sono andata , je suis allé/je suis allée (Alt-Italienisch: sono ito/ita)._ Deutsch hat natürlich kein Genus beim Prädikat.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Ein Ausdruck wie 'gefolgt von Russland' in der heutigen Sprache ist wahrscheinlich ein Überbleibsel aus vergangenen Epochen.


Das glaube ich gerade nicht: Das Partitzip 2 eines intransitiven Verbs, gefolgt von _von_ ist doch eher eine neuere Erscheinung. Gibt es das überhaupt bei einem anderen intransitiven Verb als _folgen_ und warum gibt es das da (bei _gefolgt_)nicht auch mit der Präposition _durch_?
https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...nterstützt von;,c0;.t1;,unterstützt durch;,c0


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> @ berndf
> > adverbialisiertes Adjektiv < ( #7 )
> Du meinst wohl 'verbalisiertes Adjektiv' ?


Nein, ich meinte, was ich schrieb. Das Partizip hat hier adverbiale Funktion. Zumindest ist dies ein mögliche Interpretation. Hier ist ein Beispiel, in dem der adverbiale Character ganz eindeutig ist:
_Gefolgt von seinen Mitarbeitern betrat der Chef den Raum._


----------



## Gernot Back

Auch zu diesem Thema hat Dr. Bopp (Canoo.net) einen Blog-Beitrag:
http://canoo.net/blog/2007/05/07/gefolgt-von/
Darin mockiert er sich allerdings auch über den _nicht adverbialen_ Gebrauch:



> Erstaunlicher fand ich, dass auch immer mehr die Wendung _gefolgt werden von_ verwendet wird. Zum Beispiel:
> 
> _Jeder Zahlenwert wird gefolgt von einer Erläuterung.
> Die Wiederbelebung der Wirtschaft wurde gefolgt von einer politischen Wiederbelebung._​


​


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Klar, da wurden die Genera ja noch beachtet im Perfekt.


Kein Widerspruch, nur eine Anmerkung: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass dies nichts originär mit dem Perfekt zu tun hat. Der Unterschied liegt in unterschiedlichen Kongruenzregeln in Romanischen Sprachen und im Deutschen. Formal gesehen ist der _sein_-Perfekt ein Konstrukt mit Kopula und prädikativem Adjektiv, d.h. _er ist gekommen_ ist syntaktisch wie _er ist groß_ zu behandeln. In Romanischen Sprachen sind prädikative Adjektive kongruent mit dem Subjekt und im Deutschen nicht:
_Er ist groß.
Sie ist groß.
Il est grand.
Elle est grand*e*.
_
Die Kongruenz war bei prädikativen Adjektiven auch schon im Althochdeutschen optional und ist im Mittelhochdeutschen dann endgültig weggefallen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Die Kongruenz war bei prädikativen Adjektiven auch schon im Althochdeutschen optional


Darf ich, vom Althochdeutschen unbeleckt, eine Bitte äußern: Könntest Du ein lexikalisch heute noch verständliches Beispiel dieser Kongruenz, am besten Perfekt, anführen?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Darf ich, vom Althochdeutschen unbeleckt, eine Bitte äußern: Könntest Du ein lexikalisch heute noch verständliches Beispiel dieser Kongruenz, am besten Perfekt, anführen?


Übertragen aufs Neuhochdeutsche so:
_*Er* ist groß*er*.
*Sie* ist groß*e*.
*Er* ist gelaufen*er*.
*Sie* ist gelaufen*e*.
_
Das war, wie gesagt, damals schon optional. Allerdings war im Nominativ und Akkusativ die Adjektiv-Konkruenz ja allgemein bis zum Übergang zum Spätneuhochdeutschen optional, was sich noch in einigen festen Redewendungen erhalten hat, wie z.B. _gut Ding will Weile haben_ statt _gutes Ding will Weile haben_.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich hab _auf Althochdeutsch _gemeint, sonst hätte ich nicht _lexikalisch heute noch verständlich_​ geschrieben. War ein Missverständnis.


----------



## bearded

Ich wäre jetzt neugierig, folgendes zu erfahren:
Es ist nunmehr klar, dass 'gefolgt von' im Deutschen (abgesehen von der Interpretation, ob Tradition/Innovation, oder PPP/Adverb...) lebendig ist und war.  Aber kann man es folgenderweise konstruieren: _ er kam herein, von seiner Frau gefolgt ? _​ Oder muss man 'gefolgt' immer vor 'von' setzen ?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich hab _auf Althochdeutsch _gemeint, sonst hätte ich nicht _lexikalisch heute noch verständlich_​ geschrieben. War ein Missverständnis.


Da fragst Du aber was. Dekinierte prädikative Adjektive waren schon damals sehr selten. Ich habe auf die Schnelle nur unflektierte Belegstellen gefunden, sowohl Partizipien als auch reguläre Adjektive (z.B. _tot ist Hiltibrant _oder_ Tho quam her zi Nazareth, thar her uuas gizogan_).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Da fragst Du aber was. Dekinierte prädikative Adjektive waren schon damals sehr selten. Ich habe auf die Schnelle nur unflektierte Belegstellen gefunden, sowohl Partizipien als auch reguläre Adjektive (z.B. _tot ist Hiltibrant _oder_ Tho quam her zi Nazareth, thar her uuas gizogan_).


Vielen Dank. Und sorry für die Mühe, die ich da verschuldet habe. 





bearded man said:


> Ich wäre jetzt neugierig, folgendes zu erfahren:
> Es ist nunmehr klar, dass 'gefolgt von' im Deutschen (abgesehen von der Interpretation, ob Tradition/Innovation, oder PPP/Adverb...) lebendig ist und war. Aber kann man es folgenderweise konstruieren: _er kam herein, von seiner Frau gefolgt ?_ ​ Oder muss man 'gefolgt' immer vor 'von' setzen ?


Meiner Meinung nach geht nur _gefolgt von._ Deshalb lautete ja meine erste Antwort in Post #2:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Wohl ein Anglizismus: _followed by._ Mediendeutsch. Und Mediendeutsch besteht vielfach darin, dass einfach aus englischsprachigen Medien abgeschrieben und in schlechtes Deutsch übersetzt wird.


 
Deshalb lässt sich diese Frage nicht unabhängig von der Frage


bearded man said:


> Tradition/Innovation


betrachten. Die _Innovation_ besteht darin, dass in jüngerer Zeit vermehrt wörtlich übersetzte Medienberichte auftauchen. Das meint übrigens - unbeschadet der _Tradition_, also älterer Fundstellen - auch Wiktionary:
_Das Verb ist intransitiv, Objekte stehen nur im Dativ. Trotzdem hat sich *(als Anglizismus)* die Wendung „gefolgt von“ eingebürgert, Beispiel: „Angolanische Hauptstadt Luanda ist teuerste Stadt der Welt, gefolgt von Oslo und Stavanger“._

Und auch im von Gernot verlinkten Blog Dr. Bopps klingt dies an, wobei hier auf den erweiterten Gebrauch _(Jeder Zahlenwert wird gefolgt von einer Erläuterung)_ Bezug genommen wird: 
_Ebenfalls möglich sind Einflüsse von etwas zu wörtlichen Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen oder Französischen, wo solche Passivsätze korrekt sind: to be followed by resp. être suivi par._

Ich sage daher: Genau deshalb, weil es im Englischen nur _followed by_ (und nicht auch _by ... followed_) und - meiner Vermutung nach: mein Französich ist zu schlecht  - im Französischen nur _suivi par _(und nicht auch _par ... suivi_) gibt, beobachten wir ein vermehrtes Aufkommen an _gefolgt von _und eben nicht an _*von ... gefolgt._ Dabei ist der englische Einfluss sehr viel stärker als der französische zu veranschlagen.


----------



## bearded

Danke, SR, für Deine ausführliche Antwort.


----------

